# Does anyone know how old this artwork is?



## tinyliny

I know nothing about that piece, but by chance, I did see a copy of it in an antique store on Saturday. I wanna guess it's from the 40's?


----------



## HorseChic

I have no idea, but its a beautiful artwork!


----------



## armydogs

I saw your picture, and it reminded me of one I have. The artist is Ole Larsen. After doing a little bit of research I found this much for you. 

"He painted mainly dogs and horses and most of his known work is from the 1940's and 1950's. Larsen painted dogs for a 1941 book showing each breed of dog and he did calendar art for the Gerlach Barklow Company of Joliet, Illinois. Some of his paintings are on serving trays."

Ole Larsen - Artist, Fine Art, Auction Records, Prices, Biography for Ole Larsen

Anyway, here is the picture I have. I will say I like your frame much better than mine.


----------



## tinyliny

Great Research, Army! Who would have thought she'd find the answer to her question, just like that!


----------



## armydogs

Who would have thought I would have brought that picture to Korea with me? Im not usually good with googling stuff, so that was fast for me. LOL!!!


----------



## kirinafa

armydogs said:


> Who would have thought I would have brought that picture to Korea with me? Im not usually good with googling stuff, so that was fast for me. LOL!!!


Thank you so much! Whats so strange about this is my last name is larsen as well. Perhaps my mom bought it because it shared our last names. 

Its on a wooden frame, which makes me wonder how much it is. Auctions on ebay with just the print itself is going for $10. (Not that i'd sell it, i'm just curious.)


----------



## QuarterhorseRider

Maybe your related!


----------



## armydogs

kirinafa said:


> Thank you so much! Whats so strange about this is my last name is larsen as well. Perhaps my mom bought it because it shared our last names.
> 
> Its on a wooden frame, which makes me wonder how much it is. Auctions on ebay with just the print itself is going for $10. (Not that i'd sell it, i'm just curious.)


 
Glad I could help you out. I really like this artists' work. My picture came from the farm my father bought from an older couple. It had a couple of older pictures left, this being one of them.


----------



## cowgirlagogo

Omgosh, I have one too from this artist! Found it in a senior center thrift shop in Southern Nevada this past weekend. Reminded me of art from a favorite horse book from childhood!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caroline92

*Ole Larsen*

We have somewhere around ten of his paintings in our house, because he was my Grandpa's uncle. Ole Larsen was born in 1898 and died in 1984. We have a few of the serving trays that he painted on, as well as a horse picture that looks just like both of yours. We also have a poster-sized painting of the pictures from the dog breed book. It's really cool that pieces of his art are all over the place!


----------

